# Help. Frontline / K2 plow



## oleasten (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello, new to the forum. Iam Ole from Norway, Europe.

I was wondering to buy a Frontier plow from snowplowsonline, for my 2012 vw amarok pickup.

Have some of you any experience or thoughts about this product. The frontier or the K2 plow.

http://snowplowsonline.com/snowplows.html

It seems like a reasonable price on them.

Thanks
Ole


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Junk, watch the video. You can hear the damn thing rattle when it's even on the ground.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Commercial use. Are they serious. One hard snow bank and there will be bent parts. It is fast though. I guess it would be fast because it is light weight.


----------



## oleasten (Dec 8, 2013)

What would you recommend to buy, just gone plow some driveway's. Would like to have full hydraulic and a nice price. I have looked att the sno-way 22 series poly blade. But it is a stiff price on it in Norway. USD: 13.200.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

What else is around? 

At those prices just get a nice big snow blower. They plow you showed us is the cheapest thing I have ever seen and I'm being completely honest.


----------



## MikeJee (Nov 22, 2013)

The frame constructed with coat hangers, bubble gum, and office chair wheels seems very durable. Worth the 12 dollars any day...oh wait it's $1200.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Norway, huh? There's got to be local plow manufacturers who can do better prices than importing from the US....
But yeah, avoid that plow like the plague. Mounting a plow on a single 2" receiver hitch is guaranteed to work out badly. Plowing has a lot of side-to-side force, the 2" receiver will bend very easily.

No honest 7' plow will weigh in at only 200 pounds. The very first specification you need to look at is the weight. For that size of plow, if its NOT OVER about 350 pounds, its crap.

And sadly, a decent 7' plow will run in the range of 3-5 THOUSAND USD.


----------



## tmcmurran (Dec 14, 2013)

Duuno, I have one and I push a road and drive way over 3/4 of a mile in the sub arctic without so much as a hitch. Mount needs to be beefed up by I have pushed over a foot of snow in a single run with no issues.


----------

